# Big(ger) Bag Recommendations Needed



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

When I received my 300mm f/2.8 II the other night I came to the realization that LowePro is full of crap. My beloved Flipside 400 AW that holds "up to a 300mm f/2.8" does NOT hold it with the lens hood, nor is there room for much else. I wish the Flipside 500 AW had existed when I bought my bag many years ago, but looking at its specs, I'm not sure it will work, either. The Pro Trekker line just , but maybe it's worth considering.

Now I'm looking at all brands and types of bags and would love to hear some suggestions. I don't want a Glass Taxi type bag that just carries the lens and a bit of other stuff. What I'd like to carry is the following items that comprise my nature photo kit:

300mm f/2.8 IS II (with lens hood reversed - body attached is nice but not needed) 
70-200 f/2.8 IS II 
24-70 f/2.8 II
16-35 f/2.8 II
1.4x & 2x III TCs
Tripod on back/side
Misc filters, RRS pano slide, small first aid kit, snake bite kit, lens cleaning kit

Preferences - backpack style with hip & sternum belts, waterproof cover

I don't think my gear list is exactly exotic or remotely unique, but I can't find much out there that I'm sure will fit all of it. The Pro Trekker and Gura Gear Bataflae seem to fit, but the Pro Trekker line seems too huge and bulky from what I read and the Bataflae isn't exactly cheap.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

check out gura gear - their bataflae 32L is huge and will easily swallow all you equipment. Also rugged and very lightweight.


----------



## tron (Sep 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> check out gura gear - their bataflae 32L is huge and will easily swallow all you equipment. Also rugged and very lightweight.


As you said: It's huge. Half of it will hold a 600 f/4 or 800 f/5.6 without camera or a 500 f/4 with camera.

OP mentioned 300 2.8. So a Bataflae 26L would be a better choice. It will hold the 300 2.8 with camera attached in one half and the other equipment in the other half with room to spare...

P.S I do have 26L and believe me it's BIG. You do not want even bigger than necessary...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

RGF & tron - thank you both for your replies. I guess is confirms the unfortunate truth in photography - if you want the best, you have to pay for it. From everything I've read about their stuff, it sounds like they are tough as nails and last forever. Maybe like the old Eastpak "Guaranteed for Life...Maybe Longer" ads:


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > When I received my 300mm f/2.8 II the other night I came to the realization that LowePro is full of crap.
> ...


Unfortunately, no, and I am talking about it with the hood reversed. The bag does zip closed, but just barely and there's a huge bulge in the back of the pack, making it all but unwearable. I love their products and have a ton of their bags, but other than technically being able to "hold" the 300mm, it isn't useable. 

I'll have to check out the Trekker line - this is one of those times I really miss the brick & mortar stores. I'll have to buy a pack just to see if it works...


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 17, 2013)

You didn't say where you're carrying it. My heart is set on one of the new line from think tank: Mindshift Gear!

http://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/rotation180-professional-deluxe

The rotational cubby is just sick for having a body/lens combo plus a lens and other crap - but it's geared for hiking/backpacking more than carrying around town.

I think the bag folks need work together on a 'what fits in' type page, where you can fill in boxes with your gear and will give you a 'known to fit in' with a layout.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> You didn't say where you're carrying it.


You're right, I left that out. I'll be carrying it outdoors, mostly in the swamps and forests of Florida, so the urban stuff is out, and toughness and the ability to cope with rain is needed. No need to store overnight gear or anything elaborate in the way of clothing.


Halfrack said:


> I think the bag folks need work together on a 'what fits in' type page, where you can fill in boxes with your gear and will give you a 'known to fit in' with a layout.


That would be nice, and maybe an idea for a new website like the camera size one...

Thanks for the link to Mindshift, another one that I definitely need to consider.


----------



## Eldar (Sep 17, 2013)

I have the pro trekker 400 AW, which I am quite happy with. The 400mm f2.8L IS II, mounted on the 1DX fits. The 600mm f4L IS II can be squeezed in. Like you, I like to carry more than just the long white when I go out. I believe your package should fit nicely in the 400, maybe even the 300. I have not had issues carrying this pack as hand luggage when flying regular flights (have not had it on smaller planes).


----------



## Cali_PH (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd suggest taking a look at one of the larger f-stop bags, I'm guessing one of those would fit the bill.


----------



## jsavage21 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm carrying exactly the same lenses as you, plus a 100mm macro and fisheye and everything fits perfect in my Gura Gear Bataflae 32L. I have two camera bodies, one which remains attached to the 300mm with hood in shooting position. I've traveled and hiked many miles with this setup and it's been superb so far. Hope that helps.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2013)

jsavage21 said:


> I'm carrying exactly the same lenses as you, plus a 100mm macro and fisheye and everything fits perfect in my Gura Gear Bataflae 32L. I have two camera bodies, one which remains attached to the 300mm with hood in shooting position. I've traveled and hiked many miles with this setup and it's been superb so far. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the tip and that may be exactly what I need because I left off my 180mm macro that tags along sometimes. Still thinking about giving the Flipside 500 AW a try - my budget's a bit strained after the 300 purchase


----------



## ONeill (Sep 17, 2013)

Cali_PH is right in guessing that F-Stop bags should feature in your search, and Dave-NYC is right there with the specifics. All his comments are accurate and relevant. Having a Loka myself, which is their middle sized rucksack, gives me plenty of confidence in recommending the brand to you for the use you've described. The quality is absolutely top-notch (yes, you do get what you pay for; the corollary being that you do have to pay for the best), and although you can strip out the camera insert section and use it as a regular back-woods or mountain daysack (at which it excels), it's simply superb for carrying around a fairly comprehensive selection of FF 35mm kit including tripod, plus the stuff you need to stay alive away from civilization, and then making all the weight disappear when you wear it. They make both bigger and smaller bags than the Loka, according to your needs (you may find the Satori is too big for you, though, capacity-wise), but whichever bag you go for, the real benefit is that the camera carrying inserts are almost infinitely customizeable within the limits of the size of the bag. They have ten different sized photo gear inserts, many of which you can double up for more capacity. I don't think you'll have any problem whatsoever finding a combination that will fulfill your needs handsomely. The Loka frame fits me very well - I'm 6' (1.82m) and fairly broad. The green color option is also highly camouflageable, if that's of any relevance. May I suggest that you get out a tape and measure what you want to carry before deciding on anything?

After a lot of research, I chose this brand/model over the Clik Elite Contrejour (not quite as well thought out, tough or as flexible, but a very close second); Lowepro Rover Pro (quality and robustness issues and the frame/harness is more suited to a smaller/shorter back); and Gura Gear/Kata/Think Tank/Lowepro/Tamrac/Tenba variations, all of which were either too 'city/airport' oriented, or insufficiently designed for back-woods trips.

I feel qualified to recommend F-Stop. I have had way too many other bags over the years, ranging from shoulder bags, daysacks and carry-on bags for personal and travel photo trips, all bought in the hope that they would be 'the answer', and a mass of plastic boxes (mostly Pelican) for work use. At the end of the day, the very best bag I've ever had is a canvas Billingham 335 which has seen every continent, climate and several war zones since I bought it back in 1979 and still goes strong having never allowed a single bit of kit to get damaged. It's not the answer for you, here, but I think F-Stop might well be.

Hope this influences you and helps in your search.


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Sep 17, 2013)

I currently use the Gura Gear Bata 32L. You are right, it isn't cheap but it is more than spacious for what you need to carry. The construction is outstanding, very light weight but strong. The interior is customizable with the strong Velcro dividers. It holds my tripod well using the outside strapping and pocket. The lower back/waist support and the shoulder strapping are comfortable even with a full load when adjusted properly. It also has plenty of zippered pockets to carry my filters, chargers, cords, etc. I spent four days hiking with it Arizona last year and was very pleased with it. It also fits in airline overhead compartments.


----------



## RGF (Sep 17, 2013)

tron said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > check out gura gear - their bataflae 32L is huge and will easily swallow all you equipment. Also rugged and very lightweight.
> ...



I tend toward larger bags, so (1) I can keep equipment easily accessible and (2) take that extra items (water, sun screen, sandwich, ...) with me.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm still stuck on the very shoulderable Domke bags. The F2 "bigger" bag is my staple and I've got several of 'em.

Dunno about the 300/2.8 in there. My 300/4 sits standing up, but the 300/2.8 is bigger all around. I can get - 5d2 with grip and 24-105 attached, 300/4, 16-35II, 100/2.8usm, 50/1.4 and 28/1.8 in there, plus.... Old minolta meter, cleaning stuff, YN568 and a pair of 622c's, and my small Chimera box, plus... garbage bag in case of rain, all sorts of extras, filters, spare batteries, pair of chargers. I strap my flash frame to the outside. Thats the main shooter for me.


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 18, 2013)

One thing to watch out for, whatever you decide on, is the internal design of the pack. Some manufacturers produce bags that are insanely over-padded, and/or very hard to customize. Their carrying capacity is surprisingly less than specs might imply.


----------



## Kumakun (Sep 18, 2013)

I also have an F-Stop backpack and I've been very happy with it. Mine is a bit smaller than what you would want with that kit, but as some of the other posters mentioned they make several sizes and they can be customized and modified depending on the combination of ICUs. You have choices as to where to carry the tripod (at least on the Loka but I'm pretty sure this is true of most F-Stop Mountaineer bags). Even with a lot of weight, this backpack is quite comfortable to wear.

I wasn't as satisfied with the shoulder bag I got from F-Stop, but if I was looking for a bigger backpack F-Stop would be high on my list.


----------



## tron (Sep 18, 2013)

RGF said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


Well this thread is about OP's needs:

300mm f/2.8 IS II (with lens hood reversed - body attached is nice but not needed)
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
24-70 f/2.8 II
16-35 f/2.8 II
1.4x & 2x III TCs
Tripod on back/side
Misc filters, RRS pano slide, small first aid kit, snake bite kit, lens cleaning kit

The 26L holds all of them with room to spare.

In addition he didn't require water, sandwiches and sunscreen. Not that I would put them in a photo bag that carries so expensive equipment. Murphy's Law is always active ...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your great suggestions - I'm going to order the Bataflae 26L and the Flipside 500 AW and send back one after trying them both out. I'm still partial to LowePro because I have several of their pouches I use on my hip belt to keep my extenders and other close at hand. I also love the Flipside design because I'm often in water, mud, or marsh and can't put my bag down on the ground when I need to get something out or change lenses. Of course the Gura Gear seems to be amazing, so I have to try it out, too, especially given the huge number of recommendations you've all given me. I'll follow up when I decide which one to keep.

And to answer tron - yes, I take sunscreen and such, but I keep them in the mesh side pockets or my short pockets. This is particularly true of my 100% DEET - the stuff destroys everything.


----------



## RGF (Sep 20, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> This is particularly true of my 100% DEET - the stuff destroys everything.



Deet is nasty stuff - I have finger print on a lens hood thanks to deet.


----------



## stolpe (Sep 20, 2013)

On the Flipside 500 AW commerical they sho that the bag can hold a Canon EF 500 f4 lens with a reversed lenshood. Then it should be able to take the EF 300 f2.8 II IS USM shouldn''t it.

Lowepro Flipside 500 AW Professional Camera Backpack

Take a look at th film at 19 seconds into the movie.

/ Stolpe


----------



## alek35 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have the Vertex 300AW and have packed a 400mm f/2.8 + 2 bodies + teleconverters + a flash + 24mm f/1.4 + 70-200mm f/2.8 in it.
If the 400mm has ir's hood reverse mounted it's a tight fit. I usually prefer keeping the hood out of the bag because of that (it's usually in my checked in baggage)....


----------



## TrabimanUK (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,
not sure how long the 300mm 2.8 is and what body you're shooting on, but I use a Tamrac Expedition 7x bag and that fits a 70-200mm 2.8 on a 7D(with battery grip) and leaves room for another body to fit comfortably lengthwise (hood reversed), and plenty of room for other smaller lenses. My wife uses a Tamrac Expedition 5x, slightly shorts and comfotrably fits a 7D with battery grip + 100-400 (lens hood reversed) lengthwise and room for another body and lenses to the side of it. At a squeeze and a bit of re-jigging the removable panels, she can fit the 7D + 70-200 and the 7D + 100-400 in the Expedition 5x in "ying/yang" layout (easier and less of a squeeze in the 7x bag).
all the best,
Grant


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

RGF said:


> Deet is nasty stuff - I have finger print on a lens hood thanks to deet.


Definitely - I have a nice deep fingerprint in the shutter release of one of my old Rebel bodies thanks to the stuff. I now use a towel to wipe off my palms after putting it on - seems to work 



stolpe said:


> On the Flipside 500 AW commerical they sho that the bag can hold a Canon EF 500 f4 lens with a reversed lenshood. Then it should be able to take the EF 300 f2.8 II IS USM shouldn''t it
> / Stolpe


I saw that, too, and it makes me thing it will work. They also have a photo of an older Nikon 300mm f/2.8 lens with the hood attached (in the extended position, I think) and it looks like it just fits, thickness-wise. Then again, length isn't the issue in the Flipside 400 AW, it's the depth of the bag, and the 500 AW is roughly 1.5" deeper. It's supposed to arrive today, and I'm very hopeful it will work. 

alek35, the Vertex 300 AW looks like an awesome and huge bag, but like the Gura Gear bags, it has stuff I'll never use (and would rather not pay for) like the removable straps and stuff that are meant for air travel. I usually stuff my pack in a cheap duffel bag (for stealth and to protect the straps) for air travel, or take my LowePro Pro Messenger 200 AW and a lighter kit (16-35. 24-70, and 70-200 with both extenders).

TrabimanUK, the Tamrac Expedition 7x also looks like a great bag, but it looks to be a little smaller that I need, closer to the Flipside 400 AW.

As I said before, it's times like these that make you sad the brick & mortar shops are gone. I held off o the Gura Gear for now - I'll try out the Flipside 500 AW tonight and if it all fits, I'll take it out for a test drive tomorrow.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 21, 2013)

The Flipside 500 AW was a strikeout. The lens fits with room to spare, but I can only get it, my 70-200 f/2.8 IS II, and my 24-70 f/2.8 II in the bag. It's too narrow and crushes the padding on the opposite side. If the bag was just about 1.5-2" wider, it would work perfectly - but it's not  I'm really irked with LowePro at this point. Watching the video again, I noticed that the 70-200 doesn't have a hood. They seem to be "rigging" their photos and videos to fit the gear, even if it means no hoods and such. I really like their stuff (I have 5 of their bags), but this is ridiculous.

I guess I'll have to shell out for the Gura Gear...


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 23, 2013)

Update - after further research based on my measurements, it looks like there are (only) 3 soft, backpack-style bags that fit the gear I want to carry (with lens hoods):

1. Bataflae 32L (might be a little too big) - $450
2. Bataflae 26L (looks like a perfect fit, but could be just a bit too small) - $400
4. LowePro Pro Trekker 600 AW (huge, heavy, way taller than I need, don't need laptop pocket, hip pack) - $340

Still surprised there are so few bags available to fit one of the smallest super telephoto lenses and other pro gear. I guess most people don't want to carry this much gear on their backs (or by themselves), but my style is to shoot landscapes before and during sunrise, then switch to wildlife and occasional landscapes.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 31, 2013)

I still haven't found my perfect bag, but I have found a good alternate case - the $40 Ape Case ACPROLC18 Professional Large Lens Case. It fits the diameter perfectly and leaves enough room at the top for a 2x extender or maybe more. It's well made and I have been able to strap it to my other bags as well and is infinitely cheaper than Liteware or other "Lens bags". Here's a photo and link:







http://apecase.com/products/lens-cases/pro-lens-cases/acprolc18-professional-large-lens-case/#.UnGvKRCmatI


----------

